# CAN'T SLEEP !



## Chris_ (Oct 16, 2013)

I got in bed around 12:45-1am, and believe that I doze off till around 2:30am, although I'm having trouble knowing if I was sleeping or just laying here thinking for the last hour or so, does that make any sense to anyone ? I guess you could say I was sleeping considering I have little to no memory as to where time has went within the last hour, but I just feel like my thoughts are keeping me awake at this point. I haven't had trouble sleeping before, in fact last night I had nearly 10 hours of sleep. Not to mention this same song just keeps playing over and over in my head along with some other thoughts and as hard as I try to clear my mind and get back to sleep it seems impossible at this moment.

I went into the bathroom, tried to count to 10 and work on relaxing myself, but I just ended up staring into the mirror for 30-40 seconds just feeling as If I'm staring at an empty shell, I believe this is normal when your going through DP/DR is it not ?

Does anyone else wish they had their life back from this disorder ? WHY WASN'T Depersonalization in the Terms and Agreements!

What do I have to do, to regain my normal life!

I've seen 2 therapists now, who don't want to speak much about this DEPERSONALIZATION, they've told me to not self diagnose my self, but I am almost 100% sure this is what I'm going through! I don't expect to know all these answers at once, but PROGRESS is all I beg for, I've been keeping a positive mind set but what else does it take


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

i canrelate man i just want to sleep and wake up normally :sad:


----------

